# My Story of Recent DP



## anonymouse54321 (Jan 12, 2010)

a


----------



## sdsu (Jan 10, 2010)

Hmm those do sound like DP to me. The drugs definitly could be a contributing factor. The weed and psychadelics seem to be very prone to causing feelings of DP. Also I know when ever i smoke or do anything there is quite a long residual effect and it could be that the mushrooms are still effecting you and this could take a while to dissapate. Good call on quitting the weed and hopefully all drugs in general. Since I started having these feelings I realized how dangerous theses seemingly harmless substances can be to some people.


----------



## WANTTOBEBETTER (May 4, 2009)

I agree that it is more than random scary thoughts. It is a whole body feeling that affects all senses and mental states of mind.


----------



## Borisus (Nov 13, 2009)

Hey, thanks for intro.
Just wanted to make a note that the drugs do not cause the feeling. They just lower the bar for feeling them. The depersonalization is a natural part of being human, the disorder is when you cannot control it and it happens constantly or after anything that stresses you. There are a lot of articles on these forums to help you towards recovery. 
I'm also a victim of a shroom downfall. Mine happened after the 5th time I used shrooms and 50th time of smoking pot. Mixing the two lowered the bar by a great deal. If I just smoked pot, or just did the shrooms I would have been fine. But mixing them enhances their potency and it ended up lowering the bar completely.
I hope you find your answer here or in yourself and I suggest finding a doctor who has extensive knowledge about depersonalization disorder. They may be able to give you some calming techniques, or just watch over you and hear what you have to say. Many avoid doctors and prolong their recovery by experimenting with things that may harm them even further. 
Cheers


----------



## DarkT (Dec 27, 2009)

hello reversefungi. I like your example with the car. Sometimes I also feel that its funny and strange...lol. But it also work with people.


----------



## man63 (Jan 26, 2010)

weird... im from ct aswell

I feel the exact same things as you, no depression, just that feeling of disconnection from all that is physical. I've just realized this a few days ago, and Im already starting to help myself get better... idk if that encourages you at all. Its a really bizarre feeling... almost unreal sometimes I have to ask myself "is this really happening?". What is this "ego death"?


----------



## Minerva8979 (Jan 30, 2010)

Hey reversefungi,
I'm new here as well and these symptoms began when I was 19 also (nov2009) though I just turned 20. I just had to reply to your post. 
I can definitely relate to these depersonalized feelings being caused/aggrivated by mind altering substances, even mild ones(in mild doses) like pot, mushrooms, alcohol and caffeine! I know what you mean about ego-death too. This can be an important spirtual milestone.. and perhaps these feelings can be spiritually significant?Do you feel that situation began the DPD? Either way, it really is incredible to have found this forum, and to read posts from people describing these same bizarre and distressful symptoms. I don't even know if I have DPD, but it sure seems like it :/
Btw,my sn in Minerva3571 if you ever get on aim, Im on every once in a while.


----------

